# November 2017 Book Count



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

November 2017

1.  Snow in August (DTB) as of 11/1/17 on page 102
2.  Code Name Verity (audiobook) as of 11/1/17 on page 110
3.  Little Fires Everywhere (audiobook) began 11/1/17, as of 11/30/17 on page 117

November 2017 Pages Read:  117
November 2017 Books Read:  0
2017 Pages Read:  8696
2017 Books Read:  25


----------

